# I don't even have words...



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

I need some inspiration that it's not my fault...
Something is very wrong with my little girl!!! She went into some sort of shock.. She couldn't stand alone, she wasn't responsive to her name or me!!! She then had a seziuer in my arms!! I had my grandma pick m up to bring her to the emergency vet. I got into the car and had to listen to her for 10mins about how "she is a Pom and shouldn't eat raw and blah and blah.. ( all the while my dog looks almost dead in my arms!!!) I just wanted to scream!!! But how could I when I needed her to drive ASAP!!! Well finally got to the vet with her and all I heard for the entire hour and a half from her, my uncle, his Gf, and the vet and the nurse was how she should eat raw!! Ugh it's hard enough that I had to sign a do not resuscitate but then to hear constant discourengment that it may be what I'm doing!! I belive in raw.. And I Just know something is Erin with her! Ugh please I need some advice that this is not from raw


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear this! I really wish they understood. It is only ignorance on their part. How is she now?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG what happened? How do they even know it WAS raw? And how insensitive to accuse you have being the reason she is having problems. I am so sorry you had to go through this. What is her state right now? We here at the forum all are here for you, ok?


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

They are keeping her at the emergency vet over night.. I don't even know how I'm going to sleep - I don't know what to do with myself, she is my best friend in the entire world. 
They are hoping that she ate something and it's toxic shock.. They are giving her charcoal and a liquid IV and doing blood work to see if it's nuralogical. I just wanted to scream"it's not her food!!! Something is wrong with her, I know my dog!!!" ugh.. Your right though it is ignorance!! How can it be wen you don't even know whats in our kibble!!! And the things that you do know are disgusting garbage! 
Ugh.. Thank you. I needed to have my confidence restored about my feeding choices.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> OMG what happened? How do they even know it WAS raw? And how insensitive to accuse you have being the reason she is having problems. I am so sorry you had to go through this. What is her state right now? We here at the forum all are here for you, ok?


Thank you!! I need some support as I don't have a lot of dog lovers in my life. I don't know what it could have been, we did everything we always do. She ate chicken for breakfast and lunch today it's her favorite and shes never sick from it. I prepare her food properly. Then we had a shower ( she always waits on my towl for me) at this point I noticed her head was wobbly.. I laughed cause I thought she was tired. We went downstairs for a nap, and when I went to kiss her I noticed she was very disoriented.. Then I tried to get her to stand up and she jus fell over. She was Completly unresponsive to me and her name. I called my grandmother to come ASAP, as I knew somethin was very wrong. She just later in my arms and didn't seem to be breathing very well ( I had to find her breaths) and then she had a seizure in my arms as I was waiting at the door for my ride. If you knew my dog u would know she lives a ca ride and people and can never contain her excitement, she didn't even move.. I couldn't keep her awake either. And I can't stop crying- I k ow she is where she needs to be right now but I feel I should be there holding her.. She's probably so scared and dosent know what's going on right now.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

raw feeding is not the cause. if you're sure of nothing else, be sure of this.

if she got into something, i would be looking to see what she got into...that will help the vets.

you're doing well. you didn't scream and upset her more than she needed to be...

i can't blame you for being hysterial.....

they are doing everything they can...

how old is she?


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Poor sweetheart, I will keep her in my thoughts. And I cant even imagine how distraught you are. Just know that you are a good doggy owner and she is well cared for. I hope everything goes ok.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You didn't do anything wrong, and I bet there will be a few people who owe you an apology very soon. Good luck, I sure hope she's ok, I'll be thinking of you both. Please keep us updated, we are anxious about your little one. Take care.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

magicre said:


> raw feeding is not the cause. if you're sure of nothing else, be sure of this.
> 
> if she got into something, i would be looking to see what she got into...that will help the vets.
> 
> ...


She is almost 6 months born aug. 19th. 
And thanks again.. Cause i do belive in my choice for her.. She loves her food.. She's healthy. Her coat sparkles and her teeth are amazingly white with no bad breath. 
Im so firm about how maxing raw is- and then to already be so upset and have so many people in your ear I mean keep your opinions to. Yourselfs until I'm not. Tying please. I can't think of a single thing she was into I even searched my house to try and find something - there is nothing as I have puppy proofed everything as she puts everything in her mouth. I have no clue what it could be.. Ugh.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your thoughts and kind words.. And I will be keeping you all up to speed.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Halliebrooks said:


> She is almost 6 months born aug. 19th.
> And thanks again.. Cause i do belive in my choice for her.. She loves her food.. She's healthy. Her coat sparkles and her teeth are amazingly white with no bad breath.
> Im so firm about how maxing raw is- and then to already be so upset and have so many people in your ear I mean keep your opinions to. Yourselfs until I'm not. Tying please. I can't think of a single thing she was into I even searched my house to try and find something - there is nothing as I have puppy proofed everything as she puts everything in her mouth. I have no clue what it could be.. Ugh.


i can well imagine....want me to fly to where you are and tell them to please shut up? this is neither the time nor the place? talk amongst yourselves, whilst i will my puppy to be okay?

i know you are diligent...you know you are diligent.....

but puppies can and do get into things.....it only takes a second to swallow a tampon or something noxious....or take a bite out of a plant.....they be puppies, after all.

you can do everything right and things go sideways. tell the people if they aren't going to part of the solution, at least don't be part of the problem. let us pray. see what happens then.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Halliebrooks said:


> They are hoping that she ate something and it's toxic shock.. They are giving her charcoal and a liquid IV and doing blood work to see if it's nuralogical.


I don't think there is "raw food" that's toxic... we're talking about human grade meat right. If meat is toxic it probably would make people sick too (despite cooking), and I don't think spoiled meat would make dog to seize (cannon butt could be a result though). I hope the vet would consider all options that fit the symptoms, and not just "hope" something. You could prepare for home care and think if there are other signs that would help to figure out what's going on.

Sorry, I can't help, I know nothing about this kind of stuff, but I send good vibes. Stay strong!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

That is soo scary. You did the nothing wrong with her food, and she is in the right place. I just hope they can figure out what happened. Seizures and things like that are always so difficult to pinpoint especially when it's out of nowhere. We are sending you good thoughts and keeping you both in our prayers.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, i am so sorry. Am I understanding correctly that the relatives are the ones telling you it's the food? Or the vet?

I am sending good thoughts your way that she is ok in the morning. You know you did nothing wrong. I can't imagine fraw ood would do that. I hope the vet sees it the same way and looks for the real problem.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

magicre said:


> i can well imagine....want me to fly to where you are and tell them to please shut up? this is neither the time nor the place? talk amongst yourselves, whilst i will my puppy to be okay?
> 
> i know you are diligent...you know you are diligent.....
> 
> ...


Your right I never thought of that.. She could have gotten something really fast. I'm just hoping something that isn't too serious. It's horrible to hope that it's Posion, only because If it's not it's worse. And your also correct that people should have shut up atleast until she is home and ok. I just found it so insensitive and also to have me sitting in the car ( NoT moving!!!) while she was in this state!!! Thank god it don't happen but what if those 5 mins counted! I wished I had called a cab instead of going through that. Well thank you for all your good points!! And will keep posting as time goes I will be calling In a hour to find out how she's doing.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

funshine said:


> I don't think there is "raw food" that's toxic... we're talking about human grade meat right. If meat is toxic it probably would make people sick too (despite cooking), and I don't think spoiled meat would make dog to seize (cannon butt could be a result though). I hope the vet would consider all options that fit the symptoms, and not just "hope" something. You could prepare for home care and think if there are other signs that would help to figure out what's going on.
> 
> Sorry, I can't help, I know nothing about this kind of stuff, but I send good vibes. Stay strong!



You have helped!!! Your words help!! 
And because they can't pin point the issue it's harder to figure out.. But they are doing blood work to see what's going in there.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

xellil said:


> Man, i am so sorry. Am I understanding correctly that the relatives are the ones telling you it's the food? Or the vet?
> 
> I am sending good thoughts your way that she is ok in the morning. You know you did nothing wrong. I can't imagine fraw ood would do that. I hope the vet sees it the same way and looks for the real problem.


Sorry my spelling is horrible as I'm writing stressed out Lolz. But it my family!!!! And the vet and the nurse, but more the family ... The vet said the only "horrible thing she has seen from raw has to do with intestinal issues" so she didn't say to much... Mostly my family as they have pins and some how picks are not made for raw????? Lolz don't get that logic but either way I'm very angry as the hours pass


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Sprry that have poms and some how poms are not made for the raw diet is how that should have read... Dam auto spell!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, i would say your family is a) not supportive at all, and b) not very knowledgeable. I can understand how you are angry when your dog is so sick and you were having to sit there listening to a lecture.

hopefully the phone call will give you some good news.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read this, my thoughts are with you all! I'm sorry your family is giving you such a hard time, just keep in mind they know nothing about raw feeding other than they hold myths as fact. 

Is it possible she had a seizure? Seizures can happen for multiple reasons....to me this is what it sounds like happened. Pin pointing the cause of a seizure is usually pretty difficult...


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> Yes, i would say your family is a) not supportive at all, and b) not very knowledgeable. I can understand how you are angry when your dog is so sick and you were having to sit there listening to a lecture.
> 
> hopefully the phone call will give you some good news.


That is what I've been going through. When things go wrong they are so quick to blame what you are doing because they don't understand it. Getting support over the net isn't the same as in person. In person I feel so alone whenever I have problems like this. I've been where you are with the family and vet. I can only hope that you get good news.

We want freedom but it seems like we want a map laid out for us nicely on where to go. Choosing not to follow that map makes us into a rebel. Everyone else is doing it, the vet is backing it and we are ignoring it? Doesn't make much sense, right? I'd be lying if I said I have the technical understanding of everything to debate with a vet about pet knowledge. I've done it a few times before when it came to getting my girl fixed and lost that debate. I just didn't have the facts on me and couldn't recall them all. Choosing to feed raw to improve your pets health requires far greater knowledge when debating with a vet in front of your family who are against you.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> That is what I've been going through. When things go wrong they are so quick to blame what you are doing because they don't understand it. Getting support over the net isn't the same as in person. In person I feel so alone whenever I have problems like this. I've been where you are with the family and vet. I can only hope that you get good news.
> 
> We want freedom but it seems like we want a map laid out for us nicely on where to go. Choosing not to follow that map makes us into a rebel. Everyone else is doing it, the vet is backing it and we are ignoring it? Doesn't make much sense, right? I'd be lying if I said I have the technical understanding of everything to debate with a vet about pet knowledge. I've done it a few times before when it came to getting my girl fixed and lost that debate. I just didn't have the facts on me and couldn't recall them all. Choosing to feed raw to improve your pets health requires far greater knowledge when debating with a vet in front of your family who are against you.


You are absolutely not alone, even if we are just on the internet! I know it's not the same, but still we are out here 

And I am like you - when being hammered by a vet I forget everything I thought I knew. I am not a person who has a really quick mind; I have to think about it. And in situations like that I can't do it.

So I just don't. Rather than fight battles I can't win, I go to alot of effort to use vets who are on my side.

Can't do that so much with family, though - none of my family understands or supports my raw feeding. I love them anyway but I just try not to get on that topic since they think I am crazy. but it DOES frustrate me that they don't even want to hear my reasons for doing it. They don't care why because in their mind there is no good reason to do it.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

No one is alone if you have a social net work like this  I came here because I knew the amazing people here would understand and not judge me. It's true that it sucks having to go through world war 3 with real people and vets.. But I always feel Stronger and more knowledgable once I come here. Thanks everyone and there is a new post for her update ( good news everyone)


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Real people? Wow I must be out of it. You are a very real. My bad in choice of words.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I hope your baby will be ok, sending good thoughts your way...

You can never win when arguing with a vet, it doesn't matter what you say they always have a negative to throw in..

Keep everyone posted please on how she is doing.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened to your puppy! I know it is so hard to have to leave them at the vet's office and have to wait to hear how they are doing. I will keep you and your pom in my thoughts and hope that she gets to come home today and there is nothing serious wrong. I am also sorry to hear how your family treated you. From what you described there is no way the raw diet contributed to it at all. I have been very blessed to have support from my family on feeding raw. They think I am a little strange but do not think I am harming my dogs. Their main issue with it has been the ick factor of handling and feeding raw meat.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

any news?

you are very much in our thoughts.


----------

